# Not so much fun now - my story of a PAs with WW



## wonderif (Dec 5, 2013)

Different thread here. When I was single, I dated a lot. I approached women in clubs, stores, and online. I traveled a lot and approached women at my hotels as well. 

My motto then was "ignore the boyfriend" and "the ring is just bling."

One woman I met online was in her late 30s and niiice looking. She sent me an email and then we chatted on the phone. She then wanted to meet me early one morning for breakfast. We hit it off and she began coming over to my place - either on the weekend or early in the morning. We met off and on for several months. Turns out she was a realtor and her husband was in his 50s. Her story was that he could not put out and had permission to fool around. I eventually became curious and looked her up. She was indeed a realtor but lied about her husband. He was a deployed Army Colonel. I confronted her about this and she just laughed at me. Turned out she had been doing this every time he was out of the states. 

Another time I ran into a former GF at a club when I was back home. We had a great time and she kissed me later than night. A couple of weeks later she called me to say she had a friend in town and wondered if I wanted to find a buddy and come up and meet her and friend at the same club. We got a room at a nice hotel downtown and when we came out of our room, we got a surprise - they were in the lobby and had room there - and they were showing a lot of skin. The other woman was really looking hot. We took them to the club and both women were all over us, ie dirty dancing and some groping outside on the balcony. We left the club at 2 and went back to hotel and spent the night. Did I mention that I found out both women were "happily" married? My friend had a long sob story about how unhappy she was and how they were separated, etc. Both still married to the same guys according to FB. 

The third one was a ONS online and she came right out and told me she had a BF (with a lot of money) and this was just a fling..

Then there was the time we would go into a large metro area and get the convention schedule. We would find the female dominated ones, ie school teachers, accounting, realty, etc. Then we'd get weekend passes for those dates and make sure we had rooms in the hotels. Then we would walk in in our uniforms as the women were arriving. Good times. 

I am sure all of you have heard of the Pteraus/B-well story. That stuff is nothing new. Half the time we got a complaint about "stalking" or "surveiilance" it would be a PI or a spouse spying on another. Senior military or their wives or both. 

There was a time we had an alarm go off in a secure area and went in and found a senior married female sergeant (late 30s) with an 18 year old private. They were going at it so hard they did not see me standing over them for a few seconds. Turns out, once we were done interviewing that unit, that was her MO and she maintained a regular "babe flow." 

Then there was the married Major we found with the married Major. Someone complained about a peeping tom. We'd had some issues with sex assaults in the family area and the base commander was chomping to find the guy. I went to the call with a dog handler and the dog tracked and then sat down at a window and would not move. I posted an MP at the window and cordoned the house and then took the handler inside the house. The Major mom was supposedly asleep with her kids. The dog started in the room by the window and led us into a room to a bed and then up the stairs to the attic access and then alerted on the ceiling of all things. All of this just stunk and I went up into the attic with body armor and a carbine and a flashlight and found the man. I had convinced myself that he was the rapist and the fact that he was inside the home with the mom and kids and if he messed with me at ALL I would kill him. A very confused investigation followed but he was exonerated of being the rapist but the base commander made both of them resign due to the affair. 

After reading all these threads of lives ripped apart, I am here to say I am sorry for sleeping with the married women. I thought it was a fun time and no harm no foul. And that probably in all the cases the men were good men. 

I do think women get bored. As do we all. At some point the social constraints on her weaken or the flush of feelings take over and she strays. Women do feel things more deeply than men. 

I read weightlifter's advice to let someone else view the video or listen to the VAR. In my experience as the OM, this is good advice.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

wonderif said:


> Different thread here. When I was single, I dated a lot. I approached women in clubs, stores, and online. I traveled a lot and approached women at my hotels as well.
> 
> My motto then was "ignore the boyfriend" and "the ring is just bling."
> 
> ...


OP

What is your point, that some married women are sl*ts?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

While I could shut up, as I've never been a betrayed spouse... But I'm not sure how this is going to help a betrayed spouse feel better about themselves or any part of the affair that impacted their lives. If anything, it will make them more resentful about being hoodwinked and ridiculed , even if their spouse behaved nothing like your partners. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

walkonmars said:


>


Mmmm Hmmm


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

I think what he means is the he went from being the other man a while ago to being a betrayed spouse now. I read his first post.
Got to watch out for that little thing called karma. It still sucks to be betrayed by the person that we make vows to in front of family and God. It sucks is the best word that comes to mind.


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

What I got out of the story is a lot of us men don't really know what our wives are capable of. It's a red pill tale for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

So are you just here to brag or what?

Oh, I just saw you were cheated on too. Hurts don't it?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I think this happens more than we might think. This aspect of a young teenage/early 20's man being a bit of a player in his youth and not worrying about a woman's married status.

I've certainly seen numerous examples on here where guys have said that they played around as young men but now regret what they might have done.

When you're a young chap your little head can overrule your big head. Heck, it even happens to old chaps.

It never happened to me but I don't know that as a youth I would have had the wisdom and the empathy with the BH to turn down some hot 30/40 year old woman who was gagging for it.

The past is another country where they do things differently.


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

wonderif said:


> Different thread here. When I was single, I dated a lot. I approached women in clubs, stores, and online. I traveled a lot and approached women at my hotels as well.
> 
> My motto then was "ignore the boyfriend" and "the ring is just bling."
> 
> ...


So to summarize, you have no moral compass, you have no values, you're not a very upstanding person. You abuse people and you use people. You are not a person that can be respected or trusted, because you have very little self respect and you show it in the way you treat others. You like to think you're special because you can attract people of the opposite sex, you've discovered something that's been known since the cavemen walked the earth. Good for you, go get yourself a treat.. We'll take your advice and not listen to VARs for fear we might hear you heavy breathing and drooling on our women. Thanks for the heads up.

Ah, just read the karma bus ran him over.. was going to say that's where he was heading, but cut that part out. Good for the low-life that banged his GF/W... Get that guy a treat.


----------



## TheFlood117 (Mar 24, 2013)

Meh, only what 3 or 4 wive and GF's. Not that bad. You're not a bad guy OP, you were just young and selfish and could pick up women. 

Now you've been betrayed. I guess what goes around comes around. 

I think so in my case. 

Actually the worst part for me. And I saw pics of my wife banging the OM. The worst part was the emotional stuff. One email message was this " You make me feel so good. You listen to me, you make my life so much better. You make me feel awesome. I can tell you everything and you always listen.I'm so glad I have a guy like you in my life" 

That one hurt, big time. Still does. 

What OP wants to show is that married women, many but not all, have wild and promiscuous behavior. All the while their hubby's don't really know what or who they married. Sad but true.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

karma IS a *****...brace yourself...you have it coming!!

I was a bar **** in my 20's, and older dicorced women were my forte, LOVED it...but I NEVER went after someone when I knew they were married...

I learned early on that NO ring on the finger meant nothing...I watched plenty of women pull that ring off once their girlfriends left and plopped it in their purse...I usually went after women who were NOT alone as they were more likely NOT to be married or hiding the fact they were married...not many cheat in front of their friends


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

So is this why you haven't truly confronted your own wife yet...because you feel guilty for your past behavior?

Sucks, right?


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

wonderif's story reminds me of when I was in my early 20's, just out of college, and out in the working world with my first job. I was at a singles dance club with friends and met a girl and hit it off with her. It turned out she was married. But she seemed to really like me a lot, and I think I actually thought it was pretty cool that a married chick was after me. Plus she told me how unhappy she was with her husband, but of course I seemed like such a great guy in comparison. So we exchanged phone numbers, kissed in the parking lot (that's it...kissed, nothing more) and then went home separately.

The following Monday she called me at work and then I mentioned something about the girl to my boss, told him she was married but was after me. Remember, I'm just a clueless 22 year old kid, so I didn't really understand the gravity of the situation. But what my boss told me next really shook me up. He said in a very serious and scolding way, "What the hell are you doing? A married woman is forbidden fruit. Don't ever mess around with someone who's married. It's a great way to get killed by a jealous husband. At your age, your requirements for dating should be a girl who's single. And that's it."

Suddenly I thought of her husband and the fact that he was building a life with this woman and I felt sick about what I had done and now wanted nothing to do with her. She soon called me again and I told her I'm not interested in seeing her. She spouted some nonsense how she felt we have something special and last night she told her husband she wants to end their marriage. Two hours with her and she's already talking soul-mate crap!!!

So now I really feel sick, and I don't have any idea what happened with her and her husband, but the lesson was learned, and I'll never forget that sick feeling when she told me what she told her poor husband.

And what I should've paid more attention to was how quickly she latched onto me when I showed her some attention. I dwelled more on my own bad behavior and this woman's poor husband and didn't think about how easy it was to get her attention. Something that would come back to bite me in not reading my wife's signals many years later.


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

X-Betaman said:


> I think what he means is the he went from being the other man a while ago to being a betrayed spouse now. I read his first post.
> Got to watch out for that little thing called karma. It still sucks to be betrayed by the person that we make vows to in front of family and God. It sucks is the best word that comes to mind.


Thanks X. now I've read it too.

OP
You sound much more sincere/humbled in this thread than in your other. The fact that you were an OM in your young, single days does not oblige you to forgive your wife's affair now. There are many better ways to atone for your bit parts in other marital infidelities. Sounds like you are married to a well educated, intelligent who*'re - feeling obliged to accept that. You should not.

You are talking yourself into believing your wife never got physical with a guy she pursued and became obsessed with. I think that assumption is due to collapse soon. do you have a son? What kind of example are you setting for your kids?


----------



## Thinkitthrough (Sep 5, 2012)

It was interesting to read, sounds a bit like a guy my wife hooked up with ten years into our marriage. No trigger, but my guts just tightened into a knot. Ouch again


----------



## wonderif (Dec 5, 2013)

wonderif said:


> I read weightlifter's advice to let someone else view the video or listen to the VAR. In my experience as the OM, this is good advice.


Just to reiterate this as I got some PMs on it. 

Experienced women with a new man will be very energetic the first few months.


----------



## 10th Engineer Harrison (Dec 11, 2013)

wonderif said:


> After reading all these threads of lives ripped apart, I am here to say I am sorry for sleeping with the married women. I thought it was a fun time and no harm no foul. And that probably in all the cases the men were good men.


I guess it's a little surprising 2 me that you'd do that, considering your job. It's for2nate you didn't wind up in the ground. 



> I do think women get bored. As do we all. At some point the social constraints on her weaken or the flush of feelings take over and she strays. Women do feel things more deeply than men.


Men clearly do the same, or the women would have 2 all be lesbians.



> I read weightlifter's advice to let someone else view the video or listen to the VAR. In my experience as the OM, this is good advice.


How 'bout your experience as a BH? Because I would consider that bad advice. The BH should follow up on any leads he finds, including any and all details he needs 2 put the puzzle 2gether. Better 2 learn now just who he's married 2 than try 2 pretend they're really who they imagined they were before the affair, and the affair was just a "mistake."

Even better? Let the OM have the WW.

-ol' 2long


----------



## 10th Engineer Harrison (Dec 11, 2013)

Cubby said:


> Suddenly I thought of her husband and the fact that he was building a life with this woman and I felt sick about what I had done and now wanted nothing to do with her. She soon called me again and I told her I'm not interested in seeing her. She spouted some nonsense how she felt we have something special and last night she told her husband she wants to end their marriage. Two hours with her and she's already talking soul-mate crap!!!
> 
> So now I really feel sick, and I don't have any idea what happened with her and her husband, but the lesson was learned, and I'll never forget that sick feeling when she told me what she told her poor husband.


Odds are pretty good that she told him nothing of the sort. That was a line 2 string you along. Good for you for not falling for it.



> And what I should've paid more attention to was how quickly she latched onto me when I showed her some attention. I dwelled more on my own bad behavior and this woman's poor husband and didn't think about how easy it was to get her attention. Something that would come back to bite me in not reading my wife's signals many years later.


I hope this works out for you.

-ol' 2long


----------

